# what motherboard/chipset/hdd controler is this?

## Fenixoid

```

livecd ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000P Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev b1)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 2-3 (rev b1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev b1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 4-5 (rev b1)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 5 (rev b1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 6 (rev b1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 7 (rev b1)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset DMA Engine (rev b1)

00:10.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev b1)

00:10.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev b1)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev b1)

00:11.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev b1)

00:13.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev b1)

00:15.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev b1)

00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev b1)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 09)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 09)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #3 (rev 09)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #4 (rev 09)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset EHCI USB2 Controller (rev 09)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d9)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB IDE Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset SATA IDE Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port (rev 01)

01:00.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge (rev 01)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 (rev 01)

02:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E2 (rev 01)

02:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E3 (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 80003ES2LAN Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

05:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 80003ES2LAN Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

06:03.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID (rev 01)

0c:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

```

? I get kernel panic, but I don't know what drivers should I enamble in kernel... It's 2 x Xeon 1.6Ghz 1u rack server, 3 x SCSI hdd.

I need to know:

- SCSI hdd controler

- motherboad

That's all i guess.

----------

## steveb

How about emerging dmidecode and posting the output of dmidecode?

// SteveB

----------

## Fenixoid

How about I did that, here you go:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmidecode
> 
> # dmidecode 2.9
> ...

 

----------

## steveb

How about me attempting to answer your stuff? *Fenixoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Manufacturer: Intel
> 
> ...

 Motherboard is probably a Intel Server Board S5000PAL

For the SCSI it would be good if you could post the output of:

```
lspci -v -v
```

Probably you have a LSI (LSI Logic / Symbios Logic) SCSI controller. But I don't know which one.

// SteveB

----------

## embobo

Taking a guess I'd use ata_piix for the sata drives and megaraid for the SCSI.

----------

## Fenixoid

This should be fun: http://pastebin.com/f40624a4e

How about I say: Thanks for help.  :Cool: 

----------

## embobo

Yeah that definitely uses the megaraid driver. Be sure firmware is up to date otherwise you'll have poor perfrormance. See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=431799

----------

## steveb

I am confused:

```
06:03.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation MegaRAID RAID Controller SRCS16

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 32, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

   Region 0: Memory at b8a00000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at b8a10000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

What now? Is this LSI or a Intel SRCS16? Strange. Are you sure that you have a SCSI controller in the server?

I would go and build a kernel with both drivers (SATA for the Intel and SCSI for the LSI) and look which one works when booting.

// SteveBLast edited by steveb on Tue Aug 21, 2007 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## embobo

 *steveb wrote:*   

> ]
> 
> What now? Is this LSI oder a Intel SRCS16?
> 
> I would go and build a kernel with both drivers (SATA for the Intel and SCSI for the LSI) and look which one works when booting.
> ...

 

It's both!   :Smile:   Intel re-branded an LSI HBA. It is also different than the SATA controller, which may be handled by piix.

----------

## Trappies

Hi Guys,

I just received a box like this now to setup as a Game Server. I built the RAID config through the config just after the Bios boot. I created the Array(I only have 2 SATA drives) which is  a RAID 1(mirroring) setup. When I reboot the server after the Raid setup and every time after that it comes up with the display which shows that I have the Raid setup as I want it which is great. This being a mirror and one Logical Drive. When I boot up with Gentoo 2007.0 and I do a fdisk -ls I get 2 drives listed.

Now I don't know if I maybe have a wrong setting in the Bios that is bypassing the Raid controller or if I maybe am missing the driver for the Raid controller? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance   :Wink: 

Kradenko

----------

## Fenixoid

Well it should lsit one device liek /dev/sda and all partitions, like sda1, sda2...

```
saule ~ # fdisk /dev/s

sda       sda2      sda4      shm/      snd/      stderr    stdout

sda1      sda3      sg0       snapshot  sound/    stdin
```

sda is raid0 two hard drives, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 - partitions.

----------

## Trappies

 *Fenixoid wrote:*   

> Well it should lsit one device liek /dev/sda and all partitions, like sda1, sda2...
> 
> ```
> saule ~ # fdisk /dev/s
> 
> ...

 

Hi,

I get this when I type "fdisk -ls"

```
livecd ~ # fdisk -ls

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table

```

This means there is two drives listed and there should only be a "/dev/sda" drive, not a "/dev/sdb". Now I have tried everything and it still doesn't work. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?

Thanks in advance.

Kradenko

----------

## Fenixoid

Maby there's no hardware raid? Then gentoo sees them as seperate hardrives ant with no valid partitions?

fdisk /dev/sda

and type "p"

----------

## Trappies

 *Fenixoid wrote:*   

> Maby there's no hardware raid? Then gentoo sees them as seperate hardrives ant with no valid partitions?
> 
> fdisk /dev/sda
> 
> and type "p"

 

Still can't see it. Should the RAID device not simulate one drive?

Regards,

Kradenko

----------

## Fenixoid

boot into raid bios and see if there's any raid. Linux doens't see any valid partition talbe, so there's no file system, so there's no data. Make a raid is you want or use seperate hard drives. But first make file systems, etx3, xfs... ect or reiserfs as you want.

----------

## Trappies

 *Fenixoid wrote:*   

> boot into raid bios and see if there's any raid. Linux doens't see any valid partition talbe, so there's no file system, so there's no data. Make a raid is you want or use seperate hard drives. But first make file systems, etx3, xfs... ect or reiserfs as you want.

 

Hey,

I had a look again and this is the output I get from typing "lspci -v -v" I get:

```
00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA RAID Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 346d

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

        Region 0: I/O ports at 30d8 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 30f4 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 30d0 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 30f0 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at 3020 [size=32]

        Region 5: Memory at b8b00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [a8] #12 [0010]
```

[/quote]

Now this is totally different to what you had. Maybe it's a firware problem?

----------

